# Salt Marsh 1656 build in process



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

I just use a normal stiffy pole, its only a 20, and I regret that. The everglades kick my butt. Gunna be a sweet ride!


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

Congrats on the new boat! As far as poles go, for that length skiff I would do a 21’, and the lighter the better. Stiffy guide or Carbon Marine G3.


----------



## rhart6 (Feb 19, 2019)

Sounds like it will be a sweet setup. Congrats. I've been happy with my carbon marine mangrove so far. It's a 21ft if I remember correctly. Not the lightest thing out there but I'd rather spend the money elsewhere. I'd say go longer than you initially think if you haven't tried many out. It's kind of a pain having that on of a pole on my 14 ft around the dock, but I wouldn't want shorter on the platform.


----------



## tractortitan (Oct 21, 2020)

waiting on pics from saltmarsh, im anxious. ready to fish


----------



## tractortitan (Oct 21, 2020)

Talked to Erin at Salt Marsh today, they are ready to foam up the boat but can not due to the colder weather. Can not rush perfect and I understand that. These low tides have me excited for some super shallow water fishing. I'm dying to get out there.


----------



## tractortitan (Oct 21, 2020)

Woohooo, i got some pics today of my skiff. Its coming a














long.


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

@tractortitan I bought a 21ft moonlighter carbon fiber pole from Erin when I picked up my Advent. It's as light as can be. She sells them to customer's for much cheaper than what you can find anywhere else.


----------



## tractortitan (Oct 21, 2020)

bababouy said:


> @tractortitan I bought a 21ft moonlighter carbon fiber pole from Erin when I picked up my Advent. It's as light as can be. She sells them to customer's for much cheaper than what you can find anywhere else.


----------



## tractortitan (Oct 21, 2020)

Oh dang, i did not know that. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Jay skiffs (Jan 22, 2020)

tractortitan said:


> Oh dang, i did not know that. Thanks for the info.


any new updates? looks awesome


----------



## tractortitan (Oct 21, 2020)

Jay skiffs said:


> any new updates? looks awesome



no new updates yet....well I haven't received any thing from saltmarsh since the last two pics i posted. I can't wait to have my boat....it is an anxious process. I want to get into flounder gigging and this is the time of year to do it. I think I know where to do it where I live and now is the time. Nice low tides and cool weather to keep away the skeeters. I love hunting and my season for deer goes out the 2nd week of January. To continue my hunt needs I want to gig flounders. I just need the skiff to get me there.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

tractortitan said:


> no new updates yet....well I haven't received any thing from saltmarsh since the last two pics i posted. I can't wait to have my boat....it is an anxious process. I want to get into flounder gigging and this is the time of year to do it. I think I know where to do it where I live and now is the time. Nice low tides and cool weather to keep away the skeeters. I love hunting and my season for deer goes out the 2nd week of January. To continue my hunt needs I want to gig flounders. I just need the skiff to get me there.


Do you know if they have received your outboard? That’s been the holdup with more than a few builds lately.


----------



## tractortitan (Oct 21, 2020)

No outboard yet. Erin at SaltMarsh said probably not until January sometime. I think Mercs are available though.


----------



## tractortitan (Oct 21, 2020)

couple of new pics from saltmarsh


----------



## tractortitan (Oct 21, 2020)

She is almost ready, just waiting on the motor and the trailer. Getting super excited yeeeehaww


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

Nice.. side console


----------



## tractortitan (Oct 21, 2020)

Yes! Other than my gheenoes every boat i have had has been a center console. Im going to value the room that the side console gives. I can also have my chic sit next to me and offset my fat ass. Little less pressure on the trim tabs


----------



## tractortitan (Oct 21, 2020)

I just spoke with Erin at SaltMarsh/Ankona, the motor has arrived and the trailer should be there today. I should be able to pick up in about 2 weeks. Gettin closer!!


----------



## tractortitan (Oct 21, 2020)

tractortitan said:


> I just spoke with Erin at SaltMarsh/Ankona, the motor has arrived and the trailer should be there today. I should be able to pick up in about 2 weeks. Gettin closer!!


Tomorrow is the day...yesssss, it is pick up day for my SM1656. I will post some pics and a walk around video as soon as I can. Damn I'm pumped.


----------



## tractortitan (Oct 21, 2020)

The eagle has landed. Ill get some better pics and video posted soon.


----------



## tractortitan (Oct 21, 2020)

Got the trolling motor in place


----------



## tractortitan (Oct 21, 2020)

shes gettin splashed tomorrow for 1st time.


----------



## tractortitan (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## markp1958 (Jan 11, 2021)

tractortitan said:


> View attachment 165704


Waiting w/ popcorn!?


----------



## tractortitan (Oct 21, 2020)

Video coming. I had my buddy take one the other day and then i watched it...it was so windy the go pro didnt pick up my voice. Sounded terrible. We did catch some fish on it already. Thats my buddy matt with the fish. I was trying to get snapper and sheepshead....the redfish are just all over the place right now


----------



## tractortitan (Oct 21, 2020)

here is video link of the launch


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

She looks great man


----------



## tractortitan (Oct 21, 2020)

the walk around video


----------



## tractortitan (Oct 21, 2020)

Got a good one yesterday


----------



## tractortitan (Oct 21, 2020)

tractortitan said:


> Got a good one yesterday


1 month review of my saltmarsh


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Can you post the video links? I can never get the format you post to play.


----------



## tractortitan (Oct 21, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Can you post the video links? I can never get the format you post to play.


Hmmmm. Try searching Bourbon Outdoors on YouTube and see if you can get them that way.


----------



## tractortitan (Oct 21, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Can you post the video links? I can never get the format you post to play.


----------

